# How can your clothing line really stand out!



## teehunterdotcom (Jul 19, 2013)

I am 150% sure you’ve read a article somewhere online or in a magazine about how to make your clothing brand stand out and be different from the rest. And they do have some okay tips and ideas, but somehow they all seem to missing that real information, that fresh take on how it could be done. 

I’ll go over tips and advice i have used over the years with my own clothing brand.
*Take a Hard Look At Everyone Else!*
Have a look at what others are doing, i can’t tell you how many times people ask me how to be different then other _clothing brand_s in there niche but yet they haven’t looked at what the other _clothing brands_ are doing.
Have a look at the type of shirts they have, slim fit? Buttons? what kind of printing are they using? Take a look at the feed back from there customers on there Facebook pages or there twitter.
Have they moved on from using heavy cottons? have they gone Eco-friendly? will you be able to beat there prices while still keeping a good profit for your hard work?

*Customer Service is Key to Being different!*
Well the equal to that online is someone emailing you about something in your product range and you take 5 days to get back to them. By then they have forgotten, and they won’t be happy when you finally do email them back.
Stand out with your customer service, If you say you will get back to all emails within 24 hours…..Then mean it! Make time every day to get back to all your emails from customers, It’s the number one thing ANY business can do, And if done with quick timing and you answer any questions they have, they are more likely to be happy with your clothing brand and come back again, and they’ll bring there friends and family next time.


*Don't Just Sell Shirts, Sell Your Clothing Brand Image!*
Well i don’t drink Red Bull, i have before like most of us designers have, but i’ll never buy it and keep it in my fridge. Don’t get me wrong i like the drink , but i’m not buying the Product they are selling, I’m buying the brand image they sell.
I’m buying the fact that Red Bull have there logo all over my All time drivers racing car,which leads to me buying there shirts,clothing, diecast toys (yeah i’m a nerd!) which means they just haven’t made a few bucks from a can of drink, they have made a lot more from me by selling the idea of there brand.
This is why they are so successful in what they do, and you can apply that same idea to your clothing brand. Don’t just sell your shirts. Sell your Clothing Brand. 
Selling the Meaning of it, give’s it more value,because it adds something special, your customers will buy into the brand idea and in turn, they will be return customers.

That's it guys, hope you have taken something away from this. Before I go I’d like to tell you a tiny bit about me. My name is Andreea and I'm editor-in-chief at Teehunter.com and I hunt down the best t-shirt designs out there!


----------



## vickyanna (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes,i have seen.


----------



## TeesLab (Oct 24, 2013)

Great tips, thanx for share 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Citizen Jim (Oct 27, 2013)

I have only been on T-shirt forums a week. enjoyed your post. Citizen Jim


----------

